# Cheesy Deviled Eggs



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah these deviled eggs recipes come a dime-a-dozen but this is how we roll!










*Ingredients:*

6 hard-cooked eggs
1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons sweet or dill pickles, minced
5 tablespoons Hellman's mayo
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
Paprika and parsley

Cut eggs in half, lengthwise. Remove yolks and place in mixing bowl. Add next five ingredients and mix well. Place mixture back into egg halves and garnish with paprika and parsley. Keep chilled until ready to serve.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You lucked out on this one AW mayo yuk!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like deviled eggs but they make me do evil things....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You weren't in London the last week were you!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't me.....!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm......I don't know I saw a photo of a dodgy looking guy running off with a TV in his arms!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was it a plasma or LCD ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure it was still in the box!


----------

